# 

## zas77

"-":
-   2008   
-   2009        . 

    :
   ,   /. ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## zas77

,     .
    .
      .

----------

> ,     .
>     .
>       .


--, , ..  : .. ,    ..    ..
   ,  2008 :
*=*    3400 ..
*=* .  30
*=*      (3400 .. *30)=102000 ..
*=* .   4,3%   102000 .. =  4386 ..
     106386 ..
*G=* ,       2 .05 .
*.=*    (106386 ..*2,05)= 218091,30 .
*I =*    1%  218091,30 . = 2180,91 .
   (218091,30 + 2180,91)  = 220272,21 .
*J=*      = 30000 .   ,           ..     ..,, 
*=*    (,        5%),      (0,05*D) .. 102000 ..*0,05=5100  .., ** ..
*L=*   /  (102000 ..- 5100 .. *(  )=* 96900 ..
         ..
*=*   3%
  (0,03*L), ..  0,03*96900 ..= 2907 .., ** 
*N=*    ,    (J+K+M), ..   
30000 .+5100 ..+2907 ..= 38007 .
*     ..   ???*

    .       ..   .                 .

     .          ,    (..)  . 

         ()  ?          ,               ,..    ?  ..      /  ?? 

   /- ,  96900 ..  ?  ,     ,    ,     ?     ?

----------


## zas77

**
   .  ,     , .  ,   -    .

----------

> :
>   ,   /. ,       ,    ,   .


      ,     ,,     .   ,   ,  -  3000      . 

1)    ,     -   ,     20 *            .   ,    , ,   1 *    152 .70 .
2)          ,      . 
  ,     ?
        ?

----------


## zas77

> 


,  (,      )!
 ,         , ,     .

  .
1.   :   ,    ,       . 

2.  ,      **   6  10 .        , .. 380   (0,4 ).      **.
    (    ) 220 .  

3.     2008 .  -    218091,30 .    (   1 %) = 2180,91 . 
: *220272,21 .*

4     106 386 -, 
     -     (4,3 %)      .
       (, ).        .  ,    1 % (  5 %,    ).
*100980 -* (0,99 * 102000 = 100980)

5.      ,       2,19 ./-. 
 : *220272,21 () / 100980 (-) = 2,19 ./-*

6. , - ,   -     ,     1 -      .   

6.1. ,              . 86   -   . 

7.    -    .  ,   ?   ,         -  (,   ..)

    .    . 
  ,  -     . 5,     . .

----------

> ,  (,      )!


 .        .




> .
> 1.   :   ,    ,       .


 - ,    .      .        .  ,     . ,     .




> 2.  ,      **   6  10 .        , .. 380   (0,4 ).      **.
>     (    ) 220 .


 , .     ,      .




> 4     106 386 -, 
>      -     (4,3 %)      .
>        (, ).        .  ,    1 % (  5 %,    ).


  -10  -6,       ,        .        .




> *100980 -* (0,99 * 102000 = 100980)


,     .




> 5.      ,       2,19 ./-. 
>  : *220272,21 () / 100980 (-) = 2,19 ./-*


   .




> 6. , - ,   -     ,     1 -      .


  " "      ?    ?      . 
   ,      ,                ?  ,        ?      ,   ?        ,   ?
       ,   ,   .       .    ,  .    ,  10-         ?




> 6.1. ,              . 86   -   .


,        ?             .  ,   ,      ,    ?




> 7.    -    .  ,   ?   ,         -  (,   ..)


  .      ()   ,   (  ),  .
        ?      ,     ?




> .    . 
>   ,  -     . 5,     . .


    .  ,      ,      (   )    -     . ,    ,   .          ?  ,      .   ,   ,     ,             ?
 100%?    ?     ?
,      ,      ,      .   ?

----------


## zas77

, !
  -  .       ,   . . 
         .

*   -4928/14  12.08.2005*


> ,                           ()    ()  (  ),        06.08.2004.  20-/2,   ,    . 
> .3.           . 
>     ,         ,            ,   . 
>    9  2  35    15.04.98 . N 66-  ,                , ,    ,         , , , ,    . 
> 
>  ,                       . 
> 
>  ,             ,        (         ),      ()       .        .   ,    ()        ,                ,          ,    ,       . 
> 
> ...


  : "** " ?

**      -   .    .

----------

> , !
>   -  .       ,   . .


    ,     .




> *   -4928/14  12.08.2005*
>     ,       *  ,       *     ,   .


    ,        .               .   ?



> : "** " ?


,                 (    -    )       ,   -    .      *   ,    ,     ,    ,  ,  .*       ,    ,   .
    ,   ,       . 
   ,        .

----------


## Kommandor

> zas77 
>   -  .      ,   . .


      ,   ,       .
?
     ,        .
  ?
    ,     ** 
 26  2003  N 35-



> - ,  ,        ()    ()   , ,      , ,     ,       ;


*  -* .
       ,     (    N 35-).    -     (  ).
*zas77*.
  -    .      .
      :
1.   .
2.       


    .       ,        .
  :http://www.moesk.ru/ru/clients/



> !
>   ,         "",            "",   : . , . . , . 40, . 1


http://www.moesk.ru/ru/clients/servi...n/dogovors_MO/

    ,             ()              ( )     .

                             26.03.2003  35-  .

          (  ,    ,     ,        ),           27.12.2004  861        ( )        (  ).

          ,     ,    ,    ,            ,  ,   ,      ,        .

      :

)         ;

)  ;

)    ,  ;

)                ;

)             ;

)              .

    ,   ,           .

             23.10.2007 277-/7             .

            -              23.10.2007 277-/7              . 

             .

       ,         ,          10,          29.05.06  14/05-06.
http://www.moesk.ru/ru/clients/servi...n/tp_klientam/

    -    -   ,            -                    .


  ,    ,       .
     ,           .
           -    -66,       .

    ,       (       ) -  , , -   .
   .
   .
             ,       .
           (     )   (     )


       .

----------


## zas77

!
    .    ,        ,    . 

      ,       .       . 
     -,   , ,       .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,        ,    .


,  :



> *       ,      (    N 35-).    -     (  ).*


         ?



> -,   , ,


     (     )      .
  -   ,     ?
        .
  .    .
     ,

----------


## zas77

> ? ... 
>      (     )


         ?
    ,     ?   ?         ,  -0,4  (        ),     ,        . 

          .

----------


## Kommandor

> ?
>     ,     ?


       .
  :
-           ;
-                    ()



,      -0,4 -        ().
        1   .
  , ,      -  .
    .

    .
 .
      .
     -     .
  .
  ?

----------


## zas77

> 1) ,      -0,4 -        (). 
> (     )
> 2)         1   .
> 3)   , ,      -  .
> 4)     .
> 5)     .
> 6)  .
> 7)       .
> 8)      -     .
>   ?


   .
1) .     
  -0,4      ,      .
2, 3)  .     ?
4)     ,       .     , ..    .
5, 7)  ,    ,      .
6)      , .             . ,     (),  .
7)   :      ,            .
8)     ?   ?     .

----------


## Kommandor

> .


 ,   .



> .


 .  -   



> -0,4      ,      .


   ?
    .
      .



> 2, 3) .    ?


   ,     (   )   ()   ?          .
        .      .    -     



> 26 4.  ,             ,        ,    ,       ,                   ,                         .                                    .                                       ,          .
>      ,      ,               ( )       .               ,            ,    ,                 ,       .
>        ,            ,             ()     ,            -  ,  ,       ,                        ,     ()                      .             (,  )      ()                ,         .
>               ,     ()            ,                  -,             ,      ()            .
>                         ,                           .





> )     ,       .     , ..


     -  ,           .         -  .   () ?



> 5, 7)  ,    ,      .


 ,        .

     .
    .    ,   .
     ,     -   .
   ,    - .      .     -    .
 .
 .
_    -   .    -   _ 



> 8)     ?   ?     .


      ?
     -        (  ).     ?

----------


## zas77

,  , ,   ,      ,     selnov.ru. 



> ?   ?         ,  -0,4  (        ),     ,


      ,   -   .
        ,  ,   **.

----------


## Kommandor

-   ,    ** ,   **  .

       " "

----------


## zas77

> ** ,   **


  .
   .       .

----------


## Kommandor

-     ,   .
    : *      ? ,    - *

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  ,   .


  ,      ,    , ,     .     ,    ?        ,       ,   .    , ,

----------


## zas77

*Kommandor*
,             .            . 

  , **   :yes:  
** . 
   ,        :Wow: 

P.S.      ** ,     .            .       ,     




> 


  ,     :Wow:  
 ,   ,  ?

----------


## Kommandor

,      "".
  .



> ,    -   .           ,  ....


 


> 


   -  .
  -  .   **
** .
   .
     . 
   .
      ,   .
      .
_...    ._

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


   , ,    ,  .   ,  ,    .  , ,      ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      ,        .




> ?


     #15  , ** ,       ,       .

  ,   , *zas77*    , ,    ,   . 
 ,   ,          . 
*Kommandor*     .  :Wink:

----------


## Lisaya

,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kommandor

> BorisG
> ..      ...


       .
   ,        ,    



> -0,4      ,      .


  :
-          ,       ;
- ,         .   -66,        -     .

_  ,       -   .    ,      (   ).             ,       ?
          ,    _

----------


## zas77

-,   -  , ** .



> [I]    **  -   .


,     66-,   . 



> 1)     ,      (   ). 
> 2)             ,       ?


1)     ** ,     ?  -  ,   ,   ,  , .

-       ,
-        -, -  .

2)      , ..   .
 ,   ,   2 . 4  66-.

    ,    -   -  ,         .     . 
            ,

----------


## Lisaya

.  .   ,      , ,

----------


## zas77

> ...


 .     .  



> ,  **  *         .
> *

----------


## Lisaya

,  .    .    .       ,    .     ,      -

----------


## Lisaya

,     9



> :
>   zas77  
>    -4928/14  12.08.2005
>     ,         ,            ,   .
> 
>     ,        .              .   ?
> 
> :
>   zas77  
> ...

----------


## zas77

> ...


  :    .       ,     .    .        .

PS.


> ,    ,     ,    ,  ,  .   **   ,    ,   .


  ,   ** .      ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,  .   ,

----------


## Lisaya

()      ,  , ,

----------

> PS.  ,   ** .      ?


 ,  ZAS77,   ,    .

         Kommandor :
"    ,       (       ) -  , , -   ."

,    ,        .



> 2.        (                   ),   ,                ()    ()    ()      (  () )    .


, ,  "",   zas77,    .
    ,             ,       .-, ,             - .

----------


## zas77

> "    ,       (       ) -  , , -   ."[/COLOR]


 **   ?    ?

P.S. ,           ,   .      .

----------


## Kommandor

> zas77 
> ,     66-,


    - **.
   ,    (   ) .     (  )           (    ).
**.
* ,     * .
   .
   "".
        ""    ?   ?
        .
** 
     -66



> 17.   ,     
>   ,        ,        .


:



> ,             .


 -    ** .
    ,     .




> 1)     ,     ?  -  ,   ,   ,  , .


 -    .



> -       ,
> -        -, -  .


 ** .
      -     .         .
    :    -    ?

----------


## Kommandor

> :    .       ,     .    .        .


,   ,   ?
**,    .
       -       ().
.
          .
 .
 ?
    -       .
?
   -          .







> PS.  ,   ** .      ?


-66        .      .
     ,          .
       .
_        -       _

----------


## zas77

,         .
       .
  ,    ,      ,      ( ,  ) .

----------


## zas77

.            100  ,               . 
      	.

----------


## Kommandor

.

----------


## zas77

> .


    .

----------


## Kommandor

> ....


ƨ ..
      .
  ?

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow: 
 ?
  ?  .     . 

ps:   , ,  ,   **  **.  

   - ,  .               ,    ,   ,       .

----------


## ku

-     ,           ..  ,       .   .

----------


## zas77

> ,


     .
       .     .

----------


## ku

1-   .-2 , .-3 .  3--. 6   9.     17000 .  3      2000  . -400-4,5 .      ?   , .     ".".      .  ,    ..           .

----------


## zas77

> 1-   .-2 , .-3 .  3--. 6   9.     1700 .  3      2000  .


,         .    .
 ,        .
        ?

----------


## ku

? .210    2

----------


## zas77

> ? .210    2


   ? 
      .   .         ,   ,   .    .  

-       .

   (      )

----------

> -400-4,5 .     ?


      -0,4
    4,5 ..
     ?




> ?


  :


> 861 "         ..    " ( .  785  02.10.2009)

----------


## ku

?

----------


## zas77

> -0,4
>     4,5 .


 ,      . :
         1    1,5 .?

,       4,5    .

----------

> ?


   -   ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


  ,    (  )?

----------


## ku

. -  -   . -     .-, ,,!

----------


## zas77

> . -  ...
> , !


  ,    -  ,    e-mail.   ,      .
,    (  )  .

!

----------


## ku

,.    ,      .,,  ! , ?

----------

> .


 .
    .
 :Frown:    .  )

----------


## ku



----------


## Lisaya

> .,,


 ?

----------


## ku

Kommandor  !  ,    ,      ,    ?

----------


## ku

,:       .210    35-.    .

----------


## zas77

> ,:       .210    35-.    .


    ? ,    . 
     .

,     35-   ? -  . ,  ?

----------

,      ?
      ?

----------


## zas77

> ,      ?


  # 2.
  :   -    (      ). 
  ,     15 - 25 %.
   . 

         ,     .      .

----------


## ku

[QUOTE=zas77;52534259]  # 2.
  :   -    (      ). 
  ,     15 - 25 %.
   . 

 [U]

----------

> # 2.
>   :   -    (      ). 
>   ,     15 - 25 %.
>    . 
> 
>          ,     .      .


    -  ...
  :
     :
1. .   (   ) ""   5000 (,  ),    ... ,   
2.-"" -      ( ) .
3. 
4. ,   ""  
5. 
...
  ( )        (,    ) -  0.3 (30%). ..     ()      30%  .
...
       -    ,   (?) ()    (),   
... 
  ? 
    - , , ... - - ; - ; ...
      "" ,  ""   ,   ....    ...


.        ,    ""   .

----------

:yes: 
    .

   .
     .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    ""   .


   ?

----------

> ?


"" -  ? :yes:

----------


## zas77

[QUOTE=ku;52535824]


> # 2.
>   :   -    (      ). 
>   ,     15 - 25 %.
>    . 
> 
>  [U]


  ?    , .   ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

.   ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


  :Frown: 
,      ?

----------

> .   ?


 , , !..
 "" -

----------


## Lisaya

> "" -


 ,     . .

----------

> ,     . .


 #2.    ...

----------


## Lisaya

. .

----------

> . .


 -  ();  -    . ( )...

----------


## Lisaya

,      . 1 ,     .     ,

----------


## zas77

> :
> 1. .   (   ) ""   5000 (,  ),    ... ,   
> 2.-"" -      ( ) .
> 3. 
> 4. ,   ""  
> 5.


1)      -  0,5 %
2)  
3)     
4)   .

----------


## zas77

> , , !..
>  "" -


 ,    ,   .
 ,    ,  -  .        , ..

----------

> ,    ,   .
>  ,    ,  -  .        , ..


  ... :yes: 
  -

----------


## ku

,       .     . - -  ,

----------

> ,       .     . - -  ,


,   , ...

----------


## zas77

> ,        .      .  -  -   ,


,      ,       ? , ,             .   :Wow: 
 :yes:

----------

> , ,             .


 ... 
, ?

----------


## zas77

> , ?


-   .    , ,     ,    . 
  -,    ,     ,     .
,   , -  ()     .   :Wow:

----------

> ,   , -  ()     .


,     ,  - "";     -   ...

----------


## zas77

- .
    ?
 ,      ,     ,          .

----------

> ,      .


  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,    .


 , , -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

> , , -


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=293424&page=28

----------


## zas77

, ..    2010 .

,      (   %)     .       , ..    ""  3-  (  )

----------


## zas77

> ,      (   %)     .


,    .
1.       / (    ): 
* 76 () /  60 = G*

2.       : 
* 76 () /  86 = R - G*

3.       / (     ): 
* 50 (51) /  76 () = R*

4.    /: 
* 60 /  51 = G*

5.    (    ): 
* 86 /  51 (50) = R - G*

----------

> ,    .


  :       \   "".
   .
          :      .
         .
       -   ...
 "  "    .
          .
      .

----------


## zas77

> 1)    .
> 2)           :      .
> 3)          .
> 4)        -   ...
> 5)  "  "    .
> 6)           .
> 7)       .


1. .  **.
2 - 4.   ?
5. .         ?      *R*
6.    ?
7.       (* R* ),    /   . 86 (*N*)   .

  ,       , ..      /. 
   ,    ,

----------

> 1. .  **.


   ?




> 5. .         ?


 .



> 6.    ?


  :


> 2.       :
>  76 () /  86 = R - G
> 
> 3.       / (     ):
>  50 (51) /  76 () = R





> 7.       (* R* ),    /   . 86 (*N*)   .


  ?



> ,       , ..      /. 
>    ,    ,


     : 
1.  -  
2.           .
3.   
4.

----------


## zas77

> ...


!
    !  :Wow:

----------

> !
>     !


   ?
           ?

-     .          - ......
     -   ?

----------


## ku

.      (,  .)    .  39%    (  ).  "  "-2.70.  2.70+39%=3.75 .    ?

----------


## zas77

> 39%    (  )


  . ,         .      , ,   . 
 -     .

 ,    ?

----------


## ku

.1.5 ,       .,     , -.        -400-.  -       .
    , .          \-        =0.            .  100%    .

----------

> .      (,  .)    .  39%    (  ).  "  "-2.70.  2.70+39%=3.75 .    ?


  : 
       "  "        .       ,   "".
    ,        .
   -  .             .
             2.70
 ( ) -        2.70                 .

----------


## ku

.     ,  ,   8,    3 ,            .      .   -260 ,-  , -()-  .      ,.. .      .          ?   ,  . .

----------


## zas77

> 1)   .1.5 ,        .,     ,  -.         -400-. 
> 2)    -        .


2.       ,       /. ..     3,75 ./-.
1.      . 
- :    . ,  .
- :   , ..             "" . 
,          400 .

----------


## zas77

> 1)        "  "        .
> 2)       ,   "".
> 3)     ,        .
> 4)    - . 
> 5)             .
> 6)              2.70
> 7)  ( ) -        2.70                 .


1. 
2.    .
3. 
4.  ,  .
5.    :    ,      .
6. ,      = 3,75./-
7.   -      .      ,   .

----------

> 3.


     .    .
   (  )      .
               ,     .
      .          .
          -  .





> 4)    - .
> 			
> 		
> 
> 4.  ,  .


     .




> 5)             
> 			
> 		
> 
> 5.    :    ,      .


  " "           ?
   861



> 10.               ( )       ,   ,    :
> ) ,        ;
> ) ,   ()       ,      ,    ;
> )   ( ),


.



> 6. ,      = 3,75./-


    .  -    .



> 7)  ( ) -      2.70                 
> 			
> 		
> 
> .7.   -      .      ,   .


      ?

       ,     ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   .


    , , ,   ?    ?
          ,       ,      .

----------


## ku

!          - .- :" -  ,- .
      ".
         .-.  ,260  140 .   2   800 , ,         .     .       .

----------


## zas77

> 


   ,   . .

     ?

----------


## ku

.   ,  .   . ?      ? ""      ,      .   .,       .

----------


## zas77

> .


,     ..  (" ") 20.03.10.
  .

----------

> , , ,   ?    ?
> .


  ,     :    .
   \.     ( )




> ,       ,


  -      .
    ,    Ѩ           .
   .




> ku
>          .-.  ,260  140 .   2   800 , ,         .     .       .


!                     .           .
      .
     :  .   .
 ,    ,       ?

----------


## ku

-    1,5    ,    .        ...-18 .  -    ,  -,      . .

----------

?
           .       .
     ?      .

----------


## ku

.     .-,   .

----------


## Lisaya

> Ѩ           .


 ,  ,      , (   )               ,   ,

----------


## ku

> ?


  - , , ,.

----------

, ...    =0.4  .     . .             ..           .     .       .    .  .    .         .

----------


## zas77

> =0.4  .     .


,     ?

       .

----------


## ku



----------


## zas77

> ?
>        ,     ,    ,


           ( ) .  :Wink: 
    .     (,   .)  90-.
       .  100  200.  :Wow: 
   ,  .

       . ,     (),   ().       ?

----------


## zas77

> 1)   ,       , (   ) 
> 2)               ,
> 3)    ,


1. 

2.    2 . 4  66-.        /     .

3.  .        .
,   .
 .            (    )     .
 ,    /.   
      .

----------


## zas77

(. . )  
     2,5 - 3            
/      6  (   1 ). 
      ( 2- .)   (,      )      ,               (    )  .

----------

> .....


     ?



> 2 . 4  66-.        /     .


  2 ?



> 2.  ,        ,         ,     .   ,        ,      ,     ,       .          ,     ,   ,  ,          35, 36  38   ,  .      ,      .
> * ,          ,         .*


  861 :



> 10.               ( )       ,   ,    :
> ) ,        ;
> ) ,   ()       ,      ,    ;
> )   ( ),         .


  -66        .




> 3.  .        .


     .

----------


## zas77

> 1)   2 ?
> 2)   861 : ...
>   -66        .
> 3)      .


1.    ,   -    :Wow: 

2.     ?     .  .

3. , .  .    -  ,     .
             -.   : 3,50  4,20 ./-   2009     2010 .

----------

> 1.    ,   -


   ,     -66?
     .      




> 2.     ?     .  .


  - .    -  .



> 3. , .  .    -  ,     .
>              -.   : 3,50  4,20 ./-   2009     2010 .


      ,    .  .
       .
    .
     .    -   .      -

----------


## infinumi

> - ,         .
> 
> **    ,     [/I]


    ,     ?         550 ?

----------


## zas77

> ,     ?         550 ?


        .
  ,         ,      . ,      10  (, ).

----------


## infinumi

> .
>   ,         ,      .


         ,                -   .          30      ,                -    .      ,          \.... :Frown:               ... ;( 





> ,      10  (, ).


  :Redface:  , .

----------

> .
>   ,         ,      . ,      10  (, ).


    .
 ,  -66          .
 :
      -   ,   .    ,      \ 
,      .
 ,    .
          - .     ( )
       ,      .
      ?
 -  :  ,     .
 ,  .
 ......       .
                 .

    -  ,                 ;        , ,   .......-     .     -  , .
       ,    ,    .


  ,  *infinumi*    ()    .
          ,     .

   -     ,  -.
              .
  ,       \ ,                 .
    (      ) .
  ,

----------


## infinumi

> -66          .


 .




> -  ,                 ;       , ,   .......-     .     -  , .        ,    ,    .


    . ,       ?   ,      . *    ?*    ,                  ..  .
               ,     861  550         . 




> ()    .
>           ,     .


      ,        .       ,    , **    .




> -     ,  -.               .
>   ,       \ ,                 .
>     (      ) .


      .   .        2 .  

*   ,    1/3          ?
*         50            .

----------


## infinumi

> ,       \ ,                 .
>     (      ) .
>   ,


          ?

----------


## infinumi



----------


## zas77

> ,       \ ,                 .
>     (      )


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
,     ,       :yes:

----------

:



> 1.  
> 1.1           ,         ,      ,  ,   .


   ?       -  \  ?
  861 



> II.     
> 
> 9.          .
> 10.               ( )       ,   ,    :


  -    (  ) ,   -  .
    ,          ,  -        .     -      -66.

     ,   *10.   *    .
  ,     ?
   -     -       ?

----------

> .
>  ,  -66          .
>  :
>       -   ,   .    ,      \ 
> ,      .
>  ,    .
>           - .     ( )
>        ,      .
>       ?


 ""          ,       ,         ,  .   .

----------


## infinumi

> -  \  ?


    861, .6 : "*        ,*            , **                   .              ,    . "




> -    (  ) ,   -  .


*    861   ???*

----------


## infinumi

> 10.    [/B]   .  ,     ?   -     -       ?


 ,     ?            .        ..    .

----------

> ""          ,       ,         ,  .   .


 :        ,   .
               -66.         .




> 861, .6 :...


.    ?


> .              ,    . "


       ?



> 861   ???



      \    861   .



> ,     ?            .       ..    .


         ,              -

----------


## zas77

> 


.
       ,          ,   ( )  .

----------


## zas77

> 861, .6 : "*        ,*            , **                   .              ,    . "


   861      , .. ,  ,         .  .

----------

> :        ,   .
>                -66.         .


 ,  -66      ,   , ,  , ,          ,      ,  ,      .

----------

> ,      ,  ,      .


    .
  : *       ,*
  -  .     ,     .       ,     -    -66.

 : *    ,  ,     * 
   ()                 ?
  ?
   9 -66           .
 .
         .

----------


## .

> ,     .


  ?         ,   , ,   ?    ?

----------

> .
>   : *       ,*
>   -  .     ,     .       ,     -    -66.


    -66, 
 ,     *        - *  ,     ( - ,     );




> : *    ,  ,     * 
>    ()                 ?
>   ?
>    9 -66           .
>  .
>          .


 -66        .    ,       ,   ?      ,     ,        .

----------

> ?         ,   , ,   ?    ?


    ,      **,   ,           ?
2.      ?
3.        -66     ?




> -66, ...


1.          :*  -  .     ,    * 
-66   :            .
     . 

2 *    -66, 
 ,*
       :


> *1. * 
> 
>         :...


             4



> .         ,     , ,      ,      ,     ,   ,     , ,       ,     .






> -66       .


  ,     ?
    .



> 8  8.  ,


      ,       .
        ?

:


> ,                .                 ,          .                        ,     .
> 
> ( .    26.06.2007 N 118-)
> 
> (.    )
> 
>  ,     ,  ,          .
> 
> ( .    30.06.2006 N 93-,  26.06.2007 N 118-)
> ...


 




> ,      ,   ?


     .   
 50.



> ,   ,      ,     (), ,    ,     ,  .


  -     - -66.
         -66 .

.  .

    ,   ,     :   ,   .
  :     .

----------


## .

> ,      ,   ,          ?


              ,    -       :Wink:  





> 2.      ?


 



> ,


 ,      ?   :Embarrassment: 



> -66   :            .


  ?      ,  ,          ,    ?



> -66


    ,     .    .        :Wink: 



> ,       .


     --        -  ?      ? 
     ,  -           .



> -     - -66.


     - ?      " "  :Wink:

----------

> ...


.



> 


 ?




> ,      ?


 .    ,  .   .




> ?      ,  ,          ,    ?


  ?       





> ,     .    .


  :
-  
-  
     .
     ?



> --        -  ?


     ?



> ?


     -66      .    ?




> ,  -           .


  ? 
.  -.
      ?   .
        ,        ? 
      . 




> - ?      " "


    ,  ? 
   -

----------


## .

> .    ,  .   .


    ,    ,   .       ,           .    . ?



> ?


            ?



> ?


       ,  ? 



> -66      .    ?


  ,  . -.     ,    ,      ,   .        .



> .  -.
>       ?   .


 ,              .
      ,          .



> ,  ?


  ,  . ,       ,    20   .  - ,    ?   :Wink:

----------

> .
>    ,    ,


      :** 
            .   -   .



> ,...


   .
     . -  .




> ?


 ,    "   "




> ,  ?


  - .



> ,  . -.     ,...


   .    .  .
   -   ?
    ,        .
 .



> ,              .


    .     ,    .            .
  -  .




> ,


 ,     ....
 .....-  .
       .      ....    -         ,  ,  ,    ,  ,    ?
     ?



> ,  .


 .

----------


## .

> :


 ,       .     ,         ,     



> -   ?


    .              ! 



> ,    .


 ...    ?         .



> ,     ....


        ,       ,   ,     .



> -         ,  ,  ,   ,  ,    ?


  ,   ???     ,      ! ,    ,  .      .

    .          ,      ,    ,      .
: 


> .


      20 ,   -       :Wink:

----------

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				      :  
> 			
> 		
> ...


          ?
   .




> .
>     ....


-   ?



> ,   ???


     .  .
  ,    .



> .          ,      ,    ,      .


    ?
    .
      ( )
* ,     *  N 66-  15  1998 .
   .
   9    16 5  6   .

----------


## .

> ?


    .    ,       ,  .



> -   ?


 .   ,         ?             :Wink: 



> .  .


      ,     ,  ?      ,  -      .  ,         . ,   . 
    -   .      ,    . ,        ,    .      .
 ,     .       .     .      ,    .

----------

> .    ,       ,  .


 . 
,       .

----------


## stas

**,      .       (.  )      .   ,              .

----------

*stas*       ,  *.*?
,     ب       "  "

----------


## .

**,   ,        .      ,     .
           .     .     -    .

----------

